# State of Origin 2022 game 1



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm not sure what to do here, but I'll try....


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 8, 2022)

Sitting in Old South Wales I watched this...NSW disappointed!
Good game.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 224337



Please explain  @Tish    ...


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 8, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Please explain  @Tish    ...


I’ll tell you.
it’s rugby league...Queensland v New South Wales.
An annual three game series known as ‘State of Origin’.
Game two is  inexplicably being held in Perth.....Western Australia.
Very popular...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Thank you @Furryanimal !


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Game 1 The Blues Lost 16-10
Bring on game 2!!

@Bonnie Every year The NSW Blue team V.S The  Queensland Maroon Team (Jersey colors)
It started in 1982.
 No matter what Rugby League team they play for if they were born in Queensland or NSW the best of them get picked to represent their birth state. (hence the name State of Origin.)

They play 3 games and the winner gets the trophy.


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Game 2 Woohoo, up the mighty Blues!
Can't wait for the decider,


*New South Wales**44*-*12**Queensland*


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

The decider Queensland 20 - NSW 12

Queensland wins, what a game!


----------

